# Can HTC’s billionaire chairwoman bail out a sinking ship?



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

> Cher Wang, the billionaire co-founder and chairwoman of the troubled Taiwanese electronics firm HTC, is taking over many of the day-to-day duties of CEO Peter Chou, who has presided over an ugly decline in the company’s fortunes—it  has lost 70% of its market share and 90% of its market capitalization since the high-water mark in 2011.



Tough times for HTC. It'd be a real shame if they went under, hopefully they turn it around or failing that a company like Amazon buys them...


----------

